# Italian coffee brands



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys, im looking for a list of Italian coffee brands. I was in a cafe in Spain recently and enjoyed a lovely Cortado, made with their Italian brand coffee, but cant for the life of me remember the brand.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

shinsplint said:


> Hi guys, im looking for a list of Italian coffee brands. I was in a cafe in Spain recently and enjoyed a lovely Cortado, but cant for the life of me remember the name of the coffee.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Well the best help I can give you is..don't bother, you can get even better coffees from your local UK artisan roasters. I don't think any of the large or even medium sized Italian brands are going to be fantastic. In part because of the way many will treat their coffee. A lot of them simply poke a hole in the foil bag to stop it exploding, no one way valve and coffee can be months old.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

I generally have the same attitude Dave, but I was surprised just how good this particular coffee was.

I've only used Rave coffee for a few months now and said I wouldnt bother looking for anything else, its only this Italian stuff thats swaying me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

shinsplint said:


> I generally have the same attitude Dave, but I was surprised just how good this particular coffee was.
> 
> I've only used Rave coffee for a few months now and said I wouldnt bother looking for anything else, its only this Italian stuff thats swaying me.


just don't.....don't...it could even be 40% robusta, which would be sad. However, do you remember anything about the packaging...anything at all.


----------

